# Do you take supplements?



## Dina (Sep 19, 2008)

My walking buddy and I were discussing taking supplements, vitamins, etc. and she disagrees in taking ANY pills whatsoever.  And I respect her decision.  Of course, she takes great care of herself, eats lots of antioxidant foods and drinks lots of tea.  I, on the other hand, take a multi-vitamin, 2 fish oil capsules, 3 flaxseed oil capsules, and a 500 mg Vitamin C chewable everday.  Occasionally, I will take an 80 mg aspirin.  Am I the only one NUTS about supplements?!  My curiousity is, do you take supplements, which ones, for what purpose and are you feeling the benefits from them?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't take any supplements whatsoever, I don't think they do me any good if I took them.  
I'm like your friend, I don't take any pills, unless I'm really sick and miserable, I'll on occasion take some over-the-counter remedies.
I used to take supplements during the vitamin craze of the early 80's.  The Vitamin Bible was a very popular book back then and I've experimented with different vitamin formulas.  I wasted a lot of money and I smelled like a walking pharmacy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2008)

I only take potassium and magnesium as I have electrolyte issues due to fluid pills.  I probably SHOULD take more but I'm terrible about keeping up with it and I have an issue with the size of those pills!!!! ...and the taste of them.  They stink!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably should, but don't.  The five I take every morning are enough for me !!


----------



## Constance (Sep 19, 2008)

I take prescription potassium for my electrolyte issues, stress formula vitamin B+folic acid to help with my neuropathy, and MSM for arthritis pain.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

husband buys me vitamins because he's scared I don't eat right and am always exhausted. imagine that? so it's primrose, fish oil, flax oil, magnesium, coral 1 a day for lady's, etc.

my supplements that I take every day are aspirin, motrin, tylenol etc for kidney pain and jaw aches after dentist dilemmas. have I mentioned how much I hate dentists yet?  <---- Sorry Larry, oh.............no I'm not, you've not yet agreed to see me.........


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't take supplements either, though  it probably wouldn't be a bad idea. And I too don't like the smell of the natural ones. Not to mention I like the color of my urine right where it's at 
Whoa! What's this?! Oh yeah, I took those couple vitamins a few hours ago.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

I take a lot of supplements, but I have a medical issue that makes it difficult for me to absorb nutrients from food properly, so some are prescription and all are recommended by my doctors. Before this happened, though, my family doctor told me he thought everyone should take a multivitamin because most people simply don't eat enough fruits and vegetables.

Taking large amounts of specific supplements can be counterproductive, though. For example, in the '60s, Linus Pauling advocated taking huge doses of Vitamin C to prevent colds; scientific studies have shown that this does not work and Linus Pauling himself died of cancer.

Unless you have a diagnosed deficiency, it's better to get your nutrition by eating healthy foods than by taking supplements in isolation.

From Cornell University:



> In an article in the journal Nature five years ago, Liu and his colleagues credited phytochemicals -- antioxidants -- in fresh apples with inhibiting human liver and colon cancer cell growth. Antioxidants help prevent cancer by mopping up cell-damaging free radicals and inhibiting the production of reactive substances that could damage normal cells.
> 
> "Studies increasingly provide evidence that it is the additive and synergistic effects of the phytochemicals present in fruits and vegetables that are responsible for their potent antioxidant and anticancer activities," Liu says.
> 
> ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> husband buys me vitamins because he's scared I don't eat right and am always exhausted. imagine that? so it's primrose, fish oil, flax oil, magnesium, coral 1 a day for lady's, etc.
> 
> my supplements that I take every day are aspirin, motrin, tylenol etc for kidney pain and jaw aches after dentist dilemmas. have I mentioned how much I hate dentists yet?  <---- Sorry Larry, oh.............no I'm not, you've not yet agreed to see me.........



HI, LEFSE. If you're always exhausted, you may be anemic. I would suggest having your blood levels tested by your doctor to check. HTH.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2008)

I take the following suppliments at the direction of my Dr.

Multi-vitamin
Folic Acid
B-6
Fish oil
Niacin
Aspirin, 325mg

Let's not get into the Rx stuff...


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dina said:


> My walking buddy and I were discussing taking supplements, vitamins, etc. and she disagrees in taking ANY pills whatsoever.  And I respect her decision.  Of course, she takes great care of herself, eats lots of antioxidant foods and drinks lots of tea.  I, on the other hand, take a multi-vitamin, 2 fish oil capsules, 3 flaxseed oil capsules, and a 500 mg Vitamin C chewable everday.  Occasionally, I will take an 80 mg aspirin.  Am I the only one NUTS about supplements?!  My curiousity is, do you take supplements, which ones, for what purpose and are you feeling the benefits from them?



i take them and i think alot of people should. I highly doubt ANY one gets the daily amount of minerals vitamins fiber etc etc. if you were to eat all the time you would but thats like 3 apples, 2 peaches, 2 salads and some string beans JUST to get enough fiber for one day. Think of the havok it would due to your guts. 

Granted people may eat all fruits and vegitable and what not BUT thats not enough to get you what your body needs. I asked my mom this very question. 

I take a high vitamin B complex and i have noticed a difference. My reflexes are way more accurate and it made me better at playing Halo back in the day. Quicker reflexes means more kills. LOL that was back in 02. I still take them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> husband buys me vitamins because he's scared I don't eat right and am always exhausted. imagine that? so it's primrose, fish oil, flax oil, magnesium, coral 1 a day for lady's, etc.
> 
> my supplements that I take every day are aspirin, motrin, tylenol etc for kidney pain and jaw aches after dentist dilemmas. have I mentioned how much I hate dentists yet?  <---- Sorry Larry, oh.............no I'm not, you've not yet agreed to see me.........



LEFSE - I have kidney "problems" and motrin and tylenol are VERY hard on kidneys.  I am not allowed to take any anti-inflammatories at all except in VERY rare instances...and so far that instance hasn't presented itself.  I take that back - when I had a baby I took Tylox but don't know how that compares.   If you are taking too much motrin and tylenol that may be causing you kidney pain - just a thought.  It's a real Catch-22, especially with the jaw pain.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 19, 2008)

*I have never taken supplements, including vitamins in my life except as a child. My mother gave me cod liver oil,  I think because someone told her it was healthy. My mom was a very healthy cook, although a peasant cook,  and I still, to this day eat a very well balanced diet. I am 68 years old and a few months ago after a complete physical exam and blood work up, my doctor told me I was a "very healthy speciman." Never thought of myself as a speciman, but I guess that's a good thing.  *
*Other than 81 mg or aspirin daily and Femara as a breast cancer preventative, I take no so -called health supplements. *
*As an afterthought, my children and grandchildren don't take vitamins or supplements of any kind either and they are never sick.   Both grandkids have received perfect attendance citations for several years running.  They are 17 and 12.*

*I'm wondering if it's in the genes.   *


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

Got Garlic, I am.  Dr. wants me to eat more red meat.  Not a fan for the most part.  My BP is always, except when I'm at the doctor, very low.  They usually think I'm about to pass out.  I'm not, I feel fine.

KE, I know.  My DIL tells me what the disadvantages are to tylenol and motrin and the organs they play havic with.  My back is always sore which is why I take the pills.  Is there such a thing as drinking too much?  <--- I wonder if that's a problem for me.  These crowns aren't properly installed either and my bite has never in my life hurt, but se la vie, dentists that did them don't care.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2008)

i take 2 fish oil capsules every day. i haven't been to a doc since i started to take them, so i don't know if it's had an effect on my cardio health.

so far, my skin does seem clearer, and i can swim a lot faster, but that's about it.


----------



## Aria (Sep 19, 2008)

*Eat your Fruits and Veggies and take your supplments*

Yes...I take supplements:  multi-vitamin   B-12   Fish oil   Flax-seed oil
Calicum  vitamin E   Aspirin  daily.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Got Garlic, I am.  Dr. wants me to eat more red meat.  Not a fan for the most part.  My BP is always, except when I'm at the doctor, very low.  They usually think I'm about to pass out.  I'm not, I feel fine.



Hi, LEFSE. A while ago, we had a thread on how to add iron to one's diet. Do you like shellfish? They're loaded with it 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/how-can-i-add-iron-to-my-diet-41709.html

This site has great info, too: WHFoods: iron



LEFSElover said:


> KE, I know.  My DIL tells me what the disadvantages are to tylenol and motrin and the organs they play havic with.  My back is always sore which is why I take the pills.  Is there such a thing as drinking too much?  <--- I wonder if that's a problem for me.  These crowns aren't properly installed either and my bite has never in my life hurt, but se la vie, dentists that did them don't care.



Have you talked to your doctor about pain management? There may be alternatives that won't harm your vital organs  And drinking too much can cause liver and kidney problems; in fact, taking too much Tylenol + drinking alcohol can lead to liver failure: UMHS Press Release: Expert warns of overuse Liver and/or kidney problems can present as back pain.

And about the dentists, if they didn't do their job right, I would insist they fix it or report them to the board of medicine in your state.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

GG thanks for the info.
*I don't drink alcohol at all*.  I simply meant water, soda, juice, coffee, tea, ff milk etc.  I love shellfish.  Just ate tons of it in Kauai while on our vacation.  I have not talked to my doctor about pain management.  I should and also should tell her about my kidneys still hurting me.  I am going to try to not involve so much liquid.  I just love drinking............
not always thirsty, I know that means something else.
About the dentists, they said they did their job correctly.  Although, THEY DIDNT!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> GG thanks for the info.
> *I don't drink alcohol at all*.  I simply meant water, soda, juice, coffee, tea, ff milk etc.



Oops - sorry for the misunderstanding.



LEFSElover said:


> I love shellfish.  Just ate tons of it in Kauai while on our vacation.  I have not talked to my doctor about pain management.  I should and also should tell her about my kidneys still hurting me.  I am going to try to not involve so much liquid.  I just love drinking............
> not always thirsty, I know that means something else.
> About the dentists, they said they did their job correctly.  Although, THEY DIDNT!



Yeah, being thirsty a lot can be a symptom of diabetes.

Can you see another dentist and get their professional opinion about whether the first ones did a good job? Honestly, if their work left you in pain, I wouldn't just give up, although, of course, I don't know what you've already tried with them. I just feel really bad that you're in constant pain.


----------



## Claire (Sep 19, 2008)

Andy, we must be related. I'm not taking niacin or aspirin, but the rest I am, plus condroiten. All of it recommended by my doc. Gee, I hope I'm doing something besides creating very expensive pee.

I wish I could say I don't drink; I do go through abstinence periods. The B-12 and Folic acid are to help offset the drinking.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

GG thanks for the help.
I know, I need to recontact the dental group that did this to me.
It's so annoying and yes, constant pain in my jaw.
They of course want to fit me for that adorable mouth piece you wear at night, as they say it's a grinding issue, problem is I DON'T GRIND my teeth.
So???????????
God forbid they admit they're at fault.
A very good friend of mine started drinking like a fish.
She soon found out it was blah blah blah, don't remember the proper name of it, some kind of diabetes.  She is now and has been ever since finding that out, on needles a couple times a day.  I don't have that.  I just like liquid is all.


----------



## Dina (Sep 19, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> i take them and i think alot of people should. I highly doubt ANY one gets the daily amount of minerals vitamins fiber etc etc. if you were to eat all the time you would but thats like 3 apples, 2 peaches, 2 salads and some string beans JUST to get enough fiber for one day. Think of the havok it would due to your guts.
> 
> Granted people may eat all fruits and vegitable and what not BUT thats not enough to get you what your body needs. I asked my mom this very question.
> 
> I take a high vitamin B complex and i have noticed a difference. My reflexes are way more accurate and it made me better at playing Halo back in the day. Quicker reflexes means more kills. LOL that was back in 02. I still take them.


 
Fish oil will also enhance mental abilities and concentration.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to take vitamins. I really should start again. When my dad was alive, he was a great believer in vitamins. Whatever ailed ya, he came up with a combo of vitamins to do the "trick". There was a time when I was very ill. My dad had me filling seven empty presciption viles (from the pharmacy) - one vile for each day of the week - with about 7 different vitamins in each vile - in mega doses. A few I remember - Niacinamide (made my skin/body burn for several minutes), B-complex, zinc, potassium & on and on and on. He also wanted to make me a concoction with lecitin etc. He and my stepmother swore by vitamins. She claimed her eye doctor told her she had the eyesight of a 25-year-old.  Know as much salad as I try to eat, still don't get enough of those green leafy veggies, & probably could use some calcium. As much as I balked (in my head), I must admit, I had an over all sense of well being & more energy.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

Dina said:


> Fish oil will also enhance mental abilities and concentration.


well then I'd better start buying it by the bushel


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 19, 2008)

I take them because I got a lecture from the doc for forgetting to take pre-natals after the baby was born. So now I take them faithfully for the sake of Abbie, who is nursing.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2008)

LT72884 I believe you when you say vitamin B makes difference.  I always t ake supplements as to eating fresh vegetables everyday cannot supply you with the proper amount of vitamin necessary for your body.  I also read that frozen vegetables are better than fresh for this simple fact the time involved to get them to the store is important.  However, I do notice when I eat organic produce I don't suffer any problems as I do when buying regular produce.  I know the money factor is important but so is the way my body reacts.  

I have also heard that the government wants to try and control the supplements we take like they do prescribed medicine.  Won't that be great? Not.  Our choices are cert ainly getting limited everyday.  Only my opinion


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2008)

I saw a 20/20 episode a few months ago about a girl who took a lot of supplements. A doctor on the show talked about how most of them weren't necessary, but he said that everyone (repeat, everyone) should be taking Vitamin D. He said you don't get enough just from diet alone. I talked to our doctor about it, and she said that was good advice. 

I take Vitamin D, B-Complex (recommended by doctor), niacin (to prevent migraines, and it helps with cholesterol), iron (recommended by doctor because I am anemic), chromium picolonate (because of a study I read about how it helps with blood sugar levels--approved by doctor), and low dose aspirin. I also take Metformin for diabetes and Lisinopril/"something" for high blood pressure.

My urologist said to take Tylenol for my kidney stone pain, and when they are really bad, I take Hydrocodone. 

Barbara
P.S. About Vitamin D, I read that many kids today are getting rickets because they are spending so much time inside (parents at work, playing video games and watching TV all the time, etc.). They are not getting out in the sun and are not getting enough natural Vitamin D.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I have also heard that the government wants to try and control the supplements we take like they do prescribed medicine.  Won't that be great? Not.  Our choices are cert ainly getting limited everyday.  Only my opinion



And you're entitled to it, as I am to mine  I wish the government would take control of the supplement industry. Those supplement manufacturers aren't in it for their health, or yours - they're in it for a profit (not that there's anything wrong with that, until people get too greedy - witness the bank failures over the last couple of weeks). And if they can convince people they need x, y and z when they don't, or x will cure y when there's no evidence that it will, more money for them.

Also, when you take commercial supplements, there is *no way to know* what the dosage really is, because they're not regulated. The bottle might say it has x mg of calcium, but studies have shown that it's not always the case. Which is apparently why the FDA last year approved new regulations on that point: FDA OKs Dietary Supplement Regulations


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 19, 2008)

I take  1200mg of Calcium w/vitamin D, after fracturing 2 ribs last year and was diagnosed with osteoporosis. And B Complex.


----------



## zefcan (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope.. don't take any, probably would be good for me though.

I take no supplements... probably should...


----------



## luvs (Sep 19, 2008)

i take potassium fer my electrolytes & to keep my ticker at bay, multivitamin, & calcuim, those being prescribed cause i don't eat enough. 
on my own, valerian fer my anxieties, melatonin fer my sleepy-bye & both to give my prescriptions a boost.
i notice if i don't take my potassium, cause my ticker flutters & flops.
others i don't notice if i've taken them, except valerian. with my prescription, it eases my anxiety.
oops, & my doc put me on zinc & another vitaman, i'm defiecient.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 19, 2008)

Unless my doctor or blood work showed that I needed something, I wouldn't.  Just curious how someone (not doctor ordered) decides what to take and why?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't call Rx medications suppliments...I take a good multiple vitamin daily, plus fish oil....



			
				elaine l said:
			
		

> Unless my doctor or blood work showed that I needed something, I wouldn't. Just curious how someone (not doctor ordered) decides what to take and why?


 
Miss Elaine, I choose to take a multiple vitamin every day just to make sure I'm getting everything I need vitamin/mineral wise....They are water soluble, so if my body needs something...then it uses it....if not... it eliminates it. No harm!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

my bad UB


----------



## Max Sutton (Sep 19, 2008)

I take _*Centrum Silver*_ daily to be sure that I'm getting enough vitamins and minerals.

I also take *Lutein 20 mg softgels* daily for my eyes. Once in a while I used to have my cornea start to tear away before I took _Lutein_. Jagged lightning tears would suddenly appear in one eye. Sometimes in both eyes. I'd close my eyes and gently press on my eyelids. About 15 minutes later it would clear up. I'm very near-sighted. Now with daily _Lutein_ capsules it never happens. I'm a believer.

My doctor has me taking four softgels daily of *fish oil softgels* to help lower my triglycerides.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2008)

Max Sutton said:


> My doctor has me taking four softgels daily of *fish oil softgels* to help lower my triglycerides.



My triglyceride levels are somewhat on the high side too.  
But since I discovered this last year I stopped eating donuts every morning.  I'll find out in 6 months if this has helped any.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 19, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> And you're entitled to it, as I am to mine  I wish the government would take control of the supplement industry. Those supplement manufacturers aren't in it for their health, or yours - they're in it for a profit (not that there's anything wrong with that, until people get too greedy - witness the bank failures over the last couple of weeks). And if they can convince people they need x, y and z when they don't, or x will cure y when there's no evidence that it will, more money for them.
> 
> Also, when you take commercial supplements, there is *no way to know* what the dosage really is, because they're not regulated. The bottle might say it has x mg of calcium, but studies have shown that it's not always the case. Which is apparently why the FDA last year approved new regulations on that point: FDA OKs Dietary Supplement Regulations


 
*You are soooo right.  I sometimes wonder what makes people decide for themselves what they THINK they need.  So much of what they take goes right into their urine because the body takes what it needs and gets rid of the rest of it.  There is a ton of money going into the toilet, literally.    Vitamin A in large doses is a dangerous thing because the body stores it.  Overdoses can result is serious problems.   *

*I have a friend whose son and daughter in law take huge doses of supplements - 13 daily to be exact - and give them to their four kids ages 3 and triplets 4.   The kids are constantly sick with stomach aches, diarrhea,  and vomiting.  No one know why.  Can't be the stuff they're taking can it???    The man at the health food store loves to see them come in . He sells them "today's new find every time they do.   I want to be a health food store owner. *


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2008)

One tv guy who takes supplements and wouldn't be without them is Regis Philbin?  I can't even tell you what tv station he was on.  Never watched the show, read this info somewhere.  Oh, another piece of info I read was that Jack LaLanne fitness guru almost 100 years old never eats meat anymore.  Claims it rots in your gut and causes problems.  Only fruits, vegetable, fish, I don't think dairy either.  Strange what works for some and not for others.  Your body truly is your own so you got to work with it.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 19, 2008)

I take brewers yeast mixed with a bit of skim milk.  It's all natural and full of B vitamins and minerals.  I mainly do it because I'm still breastfeeding my 19 month old son, I want to make sure my milk is of a high quality so that he also gets the nutrients (breast milk is FULL of vitamins, and the better the mother's nutrient intake, the more vitamins the milk will have).

If I get a cold I take synthetic vitamin C for a few days to help shorten the duration of the cold.  Other than that I have a very healthy diet and my blood tests have always shown me to be VERY healthy (BTW I'm 30 years old).


----------



## Claire (Sep 20, 2008)

I was a big believer in "if you eat right you don't need vitamins".  Now look at me!  I don't know what the rest of that poop is doing, I do know that glucosomine/condroitin IS doing something for my knees.  The rest of it?  Probably just, as I said, expensive urine.  I'm a very healthy cook, grew up that way.  Since the diabetes scare w/hubby, maybe even more so.


----------



## Dina (Sep 20, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I don't call Rx medications suppliments...I take a good multiple vitamin daily, plus fish oil....
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Elaine, I choose to take a multiple vitamin every day just to make sure I'm getting everything I need vitamin/mineral wise....They are water soluble, so if my body needs something...then it uses it....if not... it eliminates it. No harm!


 
*Ditto!*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 21, 2008)

I take aspirin, fish oil, flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, niacin and C0-Q 10, all at the direction of my doc for cardio issues. It's annoying since I have never taken any meds regularly in my life til a couple of months ago. This stuff doesn't make me feel any different though so honestly, I don't know if it is really doing anything or not.


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2008)

Dina, you can eliminate the 80mg aspirin. Studies have shown that while it is very helpful for men in preventing heart stuff it has absolutely no impact on women. 

I take nothing most of the time. When I have some kind of joint pain I take MSM and vitamin C. (The vitamin C is supposed to help the MSM work effectively). Since they are both water soluble I have no worries about ODing. 

And while this is not the forum to discuss overuse of Vitamin C I do wish to briefly address the Linus Pauling thing. GG, there are many many folks who have called Linus Paulings research bunk etc, but currently some of his students, acolytes (what should I call them?) are having exceptional success with Vitamin C and treating GI cancers. I have to go searching for that research article and will post the link when I find it. The difference is that you don't take the Vitamin C orally, but IV. Big difference apparently. 

OK, we should probably make that its own thread to discuss. 

Dina, do you find that the supplements are working for you?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 21, 2008)

Alix said:
			
		

> Dina, you can eliminate the 80mg aspirin. Studies have shown that while it is very helpful for men in preventing heart stuff it has absolutely no impact on women.


 
Can you give me a case study, retrospective analysis, or some type of review to support this Miss Alix?


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 21, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Can you give me a case study, retrospective analysis, or some type of review to support this Miss Alix?


 
*Preferrably by someone who actually knows about this.  There have been unumerable studies showing that aspirin does have a great effect on women and heart disease.  Are they now saying that the studies were wrong?  If we can't believe one study, why do we believe another contradicting study?   Sure makes for a lot of confusion and doubt.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 21, 2008)

I think there may have been further study, Alix, about women and aspirin. It is my understanding that cardiovascular disease in women is different than in men. Aspirin therapy doesn't lower the risk for heart attack _as much_ as it does for men, but it lowers the risk for stroke _more_ than it does in men. The key is that women under the age of 65 should discuss their risk of heart attack and stroke with their doctor, who will evaluate that versus the increased risk of bleeding associated with aspirin therapy. Here's a link from the Mayo Clinic that explains much more:
Heart disease in women: A Mayo Clinic specialist answers questions - MayoClinic.com


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 21, 2008)

I do when I remember... which is not often. So it's a waste of $$. 
Just because I know I don't eat perfect and couldn't if I tried. 
So little gets absorbed, I don't see how it could hurt. 
When I do, its a multi, then fish oil, calcium / magnesium 2x a day.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 21, 2008)

The decision to take Aspirin as a preventative drug for heart disease should not be based on what “they” say, or what “you” heard or think, but rather on a personalized decision between you and your physician. They know your general health condition as well as your personal risk factors for heart disease, and can advise you on the proper course of action. Always consult with your physician before starting or stopping any drug.


----------



## Dina (Sep 21, 2008)

Alix,Studies have showed that a daily, low dose of aspirin lowers the risk of stroke in women (secondary to cardiovascular disease) so I'm pretty much sticking to it. MSM is another supplement that I should begin taking to try to prevent osteoarthritis. As far as Vitamin C, I'm pretty much hooked on it. The supplements are working well for me as my skin has cleared up a lot, have stronger nails and hair....woohoo! Have been worried about this darn thinning hair but the fish and flax oils are helping. As far as feeling energized, I give more credit to my One-a-day women's vitamin. They keep me going.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 21, 2008)

aspirin cause the dr. says so. a one a day for ladies over fifty. can't even begin to lisit all the other meds. they are all prescribed for one condition or another. other than a few old age aches and pains, i am fine and dandy.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 22, 2008)

I used to take a multi vitamin pill everday, I started taking them when I was really ill under the advice of my Doctor. I kept forgetting to take them after I got better though, so I don't take them anymore.
I suppose it wouldn't do me any harm to maybe take them again, but I do eat a lot better than I used to now!


----------



## Dina (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got an email about an article from the FDA disclosing the amount of LEAD found in vitamins. I'm shocked and skeptical about what may be going into our bodies that we usually aren't aware of.  Here's the link:

http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/pbvitami.html


----------



## pacanis (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not for or against supplements, but just ran into this and found it interesting enough to mention in this thread.
Dietary supplements cause 600 'adverse events' - USATODAY.com


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 22, 2008)

Dina said:


> Just got an email about an article from the FDA disclosing the amount of LEAD found in vitamins. I'm shocked and skeptical about what may be going into our bodies that we usually aren't aware of.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/pbvitami.html


I got this link too a few days ago. There was a lot of discussion on another board I'm on about whether many vitamins are manufactured in China or not. No one seems to know. There are a lot of other prescription drugs that Americans buy here that are manufactured there. In any case, this is disturbing about the lead in vitamins.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 22, 2008)

Dina said:


> Just got an email about an article from the FDA disclosing the amount of LEAD found in vitamins. I'm shocked and skeptical about what may be going into our bodies that we usually aren't aware of.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/pbvitami.html



The significant part of that article is that these vitamins were purchased over the Internet. It should not surprise anyone that vitamins, medications, etc., purchased over the Internet may not be reliable. Several of the supplements I take are available only by prescription, which means they are manufactured to FDA specifications.

Fisher's Mom, I'd be interested in knowing what information you have from the other board about where prescriptions sold in the U.S. are manufactured.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> The significant part of that article is that these vitamins were purchased over the Internet. It should not surprise anyone that vitamins, medications, etc., purchased over the Internet may not be reliable. Several of the supplements I take are available only by prescription, which means they are manufactured to FDA specifications.
> 
> Fisher's Mom, I'd be interested in knowing what information you have from the other board about where prescriptions sold in the U.S. are manufactured.


Here's just one link I had about the bad heparin that cause so many problems the beginning of this year:
Heparin Chinese Supplier Was Never Checked By Chinese Drug Regulators
I have a number of others that I'll dig up, if you like.


----------



## Dina (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow!  The supplements I get are not prescribed.  I usually get them through WalMart or my local grocery store.  I will begin checking where they're made.  Thanks for the heads up ladies.


----------

